# Best Bull Sale in MN



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Looking to sell a nice Red Devon Bull. Anyone have suggestions on a good sale in the south central, MN region?

I've sold cattle in Albany before, and they have done pretty well. Just looking for other options.

Will also be selling a couple of Bred Herefords.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Not many decent options other than Albany. If ya wanna drive, Lanesboro will be your best bet. Maybe Blue Earth? I’ve sold lots of culls thru blue earth and had good luck with them.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Zumbrota is a pretty decent barn.They probably have a special sale for bred cows and bulls on certain days.It's part of Central Livestock along with Albany.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, listen to Cy. I’m an idiot. I meant to say Zumbrota, not Lanesboro. I’m gonna go back to my cave now.


----------

